

Selling cookies online? Next-day shipping offer may increase sales by 41% - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/ecommerce-increase-sales-2/

======
patio11
"You get gratification faster than you think!" works in many, many contexts.
It is one of the first things I try with clients, e.g., mentioning that you
can sign up for a free trial in $NOT_MUCH_TIME or that upgrades are
$SYNONYM_OF_IMMEDIATE.

Obviously, test.

Edited to add: Aaron Wall made a one line copy tweak to my BCC purchasing page
which went on to make me thousands over the last three years.

Before: "Purchase a single copy for only $24.95"

After: "Get it through instant download for only $24.95"

It changed a wee bit after a price increase and me largely focusing on the
online version:

These days: "Use online instantly for only $29.95."

~~~
paraschopra
By the way, bit off topic but when and how did you decide to increase price?
Did you just wanted to see how price sensitive your customers are or some
costs increased for you?

~~~
patio11
I raised prices way back in 2009. My rationale was "I think they will pay more
money." They did.

My prices are utterly unrelated to my costs. For example, the yen/dollar
exchange rate is putting a serious crimp on my style right now, but that's
irrelevant to my customers. If I thought they'd pay me $50 for BCC instead of
$30, I'd raise prices to $50 immediately. (I suppose I could test e.g. $35 or
$40 as interim moves, but honestly, BCC is not the future source of growth for
my business at this point.)

------
TomGullen
Interesting article but I want to know what their sample sizes are for the
test groups. 9% conversion rate means I wouldn't put much weight on the
numbers unless the group sizes were >5000 visits (~450 sales).

I think any lower and you start running the risk of drawing conclusions from
natural statistical variance.

